# Vaccine Cheat Sheet



## dballard2004 (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a flowsheet or a "cheat sheet" on the CPT vaccine administration codes that they wouldbe willing to share? I am trying to make the process a little bit easier for my providers on what codes to use for vaccine administration especially with children, but they seem to be having a difficult time with this? 

If you are willing to share,please e-mail to: dawson.ballard@takecarehealth.com 

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 14, 2009)

Dawson - I sent what I have.  It is not updated for 2010 but I don't think there are any changes to speak of.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 5, 2010)

Could I please get this as well?
My email is: bcunningham@mtviewmedgroup.com
Thank You


----------



## gr8gal61 (Jan 10, 2010)

Would you also send it to me as well please? godsgaminogirl@yahoo.com 
thank you


----------



## LizM01 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lisa; Would it be possible for me to get a copy as well?  I can modify it to use at my practice.  My email is lmelendez01237@yahoo.com

Thank you
Liz


----------



## cpcgal (Jan 31, 2010)

Greatly appreciated it if you could also e-mail to krc916@comcast.net.  Tx Karen


----------



## pcomaduran (Jan 31, 2010)

Would you also send it to me as well please? albert.c@msn.com


----------



## martyzal (Feb 2, 2010)

Would you please send one to me to please? martyzz@comcast.net


----------



## LLcoder (Feb 3, 2010)

Would someone please send me one also?  Lisa.Linsley@deancare.com
Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 4, 2010)

*update*

Hey everyone - the cheat sheet I sent needs to be updated for Gardisil.  It is now also approved for males ages 9-26 per the CDC.  Just found this out.


----------



## kumeena (Feb 4, 2010)

*Gardasil vaccine*

Is it V04.89 and CPT code 90649


----------

